# Shipping a fursuit?



## CavySpirit (Apr 23, 2013)

I've never done it before but I'm wondering, from people's experience, how exactly it works. My main concern is with shipping outside the USA(I live within the USA).

I'm hosting a fursuit raffle and I made the rules for 18+ and USA only participants but some people are commenting saying they'd enter but are not in the USA. I honestly would love to give everyone a chance to enter, but I'm not sure if shipping outside the USA would end up being too expensive or too much of a hassle? I've never shipped anything before, so that's why I have no idea XD I have tried looking it up but nothing really helped me out.

The suit would be a partial so it would fit well in a med/small box(not a huge box or anything lol). I just wouldn't want to spend forever figuring out shipping and leave the winner of the raffle waiting X3

Also I  made the age limit for participation 18+ but I mean, the suit is free and there isn't exactly any "legal contract" or anything between buyer and seller so I'm thinking of changing it to 16+
If anyone has an opinion on that let me know. Entrants can earn tickets through commissioning which I really don't have an age requirement for anyway. So I guess it wouldn't be so bad to change it XD But the shipping method/cost outside the USA is what my main concern is X3

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread. It's not exactly about making a suit or anything^^;


----------



## Bladespark (Apr 24, 2013)

Put the suit in a box. Measure the box, height, width, depth.  Then go to usps.com and use the shipping calculator.  Put in the correct country, and check "large box" and it'll pop up with a spot to enter the measurements you took.  (You can just guess on the weight, a fursuit is light enough that the size matters more for how much it will cost than the weight does, so accuracy is not a huge deal.)  Then you'll know how much it costs to any given country.  I usually find I can ship a full suit for between $50 and $100, depending on how heavy it is and on what country it's going to.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well for cost, maybe make those outside the U.S. pay. I would be more than happy to pay shipping if I am getting a free partial. Also you should offer the winner (hopefully, me) to make it a full for additional cost. I know I would pay to convert it to a full. Also when you say "entrants can earn tickets through commissioning", does that mean you have to do a commission to be entered. I would love to enter, but not quite sure how. 

Also your link is broken. If you click on it, it takes you to: http://cavycreations.weebly.com/prices.html

The correct link should be: http://cavycreations.weebly.com/-prices.html

note the hyphen before "prices"


----------



## CavySpirit (Apr 24, 2013)

Bladespark said:


> Put the suit in a box. Measure the box, height, width, depth.  Then go to usps.com and use the shipping calculator.  Put in the correct country, and check "large box" and it'll pop up with a spot to enter the measurements you took.  (You can just guess on the weight, a fursuit is light enough that the size matters more for how much it will cost than the weight does, so accuracy is not a huge deal.)  Then you'll know how much it costs to any given country.  I usually find I can ship a full suit for between $50 and $100, depending on how heavy it is and on what country it's going to.



Ah, that's not too bad for price X3 Thanks!



DMAN14 said:


> Well for cost, maybe make those outside the U.S. pay. I would be more than happy to pay shipping if I am getting a free partial. Also you should offer the winner (hopefully, me) to make it a full for additional cost. I know I would pay to convert it to a full. Also when you say "entrants can earn tickets through commissioning", does that mean you have to do a commission to be entered. I would love to enter, but not quite sure how.
> 
> Also your link is broken. If you click on it, it takes you to: http://cavycreations.weebly.com/prices.html
> 
> ...



I will get the link fixed X3 And yes, I don't like the idea of selling just tickets, I'd like people to get something for their money so they're not just buying a small chance at winning ,they're buying art and still getting a chance to win c: I have all the info including rules on how to join and such on this page-> http://cavycreationssuits.weebly.com/practice.html

I'm leaving it as a partial for now since I have not had practice with a bodysuit X3 I'm a beginner so I'd rather stick to what I'm more familiar with. The goal is to get $1,000 to pay off the custom suit, shipping, and any leftover will be used to buy extra cutting and gluing supplies, painting supplies, fabrics, foam, markers, etc..


----------



## Grunnolf (Apr 24, 2013)

have those outside the us pay for shipping. I dont see why you would need a base low age limit.


----------



## jorinda (Apr 25, 2013)

I think people won't bother about paying the shipping. It still is a great chance to win a suit and only pay shipping.
At your post office, they should be able to give you the customs declaration sheet. You just write the name of the item (write "animal costume", the don't know what fursuits are) and the price (in this case: free gift) on that and stick it onto the box.


----------

